# Yogi - Rhododendron Natural Fork From Wild Bill



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

This is one great shooter!

http://m.youtube.com...h?v=2RbNFAAGwZQ


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Perry, thanks for the kind words and review. Yogi can be shot several ways, both , with MM facing you or away. The way that you show in the video ( forks angled forward) gives you about two inches of extra draw.

Love the music

Bill

btw I finished my first "pickle fork" (White Tail Antler) today. Turned out real nice


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Bill,

Be sure to post a picture of the PF. I'd love to see it!

Perry


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah great slingshot, great shooting


----------

